# regent mulch kit/ high lift blades



## cycleone

I HAVE A 2008 REGNT WITH THE 38 INCH DECK. I HAVE BEEN USING THE BAGGER BUT I WOULD LIKE TO GO TO A MULCH KIT. I OWN A POWERSPORTS REPAIR SHOP SO I HAVE ALREADY MADE THE PLUG FOR THE DISCHARGE. I WAS WONDERING IF SOMEONE THAT HAS A MULCH KIT COULD TELL ME THE PART NUMBER OF THEIR KIT OR MAYBE TAKE A PICTURE OF THE BAFFLE. I'M NOT GETTING THE RESULTS I WANT WITHOUT THE BAFFLE. IF I CAN SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE I COULD MAYBE MAKE ONE. 
ALSO WONDERING WHAT IS INCLUDED IN THE MULCH KIT. OH, AND AS FAR AS THE HIGH LIFT BLADES. HAS ANYONE FOUND THEM AFTER MARKET, BECAUSE I CAN FIND THE STANDARD BLADES BUT NO HIGH LIFTS.:eat::usa:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

First Off, welcome to TF. I bought a mulch kit for my Regent tractor, it does not come with high lift blades. Please get me your 169#### or 269#### model number of your tractor. This will allow me to find the attachment that fits your deck. Thank you

Ben


----------



## cycleone

Thanks for the welcome. my model number starts with 269. But what i really need is a picture of the baffle that comes with the kit.

I was told by my local dealer, (who is an old guy that seems to know everything about simplicity so i tend to believe him) that the baffle is the same as the one for my bagger. so i made a plug for the discharge and tried it today and it seemed to mulch alright but it was blowing a lot of clippings and dust out the front of the deck. which leads me to believe it probably isn't quite the same, so if i could even find a parts blow up to see if it is the same that would help. If it's not the same I'm sure i could make one. i know this makes me seem kinda cheap but if I can save a buck why not. thanks, Dave


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

your not getting my point, I need a model number in order to find which one you have! There are thirty thousand simplicitys and I need your model number. i need the rest of the 4 digits of the 269 number.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

Hello? Are you still here


----------



## mvp1287

Well since the original poster is no longer here, I figure I will ask since I have a similar question. I have a Regent model# 2690436 and I need to get some parts for the mulching kit, mainly a deflector that is completely bent. I was wondering what the part number is for the mulching kit for this model Regent? Thank you


----------

